# *** Adamek/Chambers & Chavez Jr/Lee RBR! ***



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

:smug

NBC Sports, 2am UK/9pm EST:

Bryant Jennings vs Steve Collins
Tomasz Adamek vs Eddie Chambers

HBO (3am UK/10pm EST)/BoxNation (2am UK):

Pacquiao/Bradley replay
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr vs Andy Lee

:ibutt

GN's RBR disclaimer:

DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS! Do not hint for them. Do not ask "what channel?". Do not make any post that could be interpreted as insinuating a link request, even if it sounds innocent (ie stuff like "Gee, I don't have a way to watch this" or "if only this was televised where I live...")

All that stuff will a) get you banned and b) clutter up my thread with quickly deleted posts. The folks at CHB do not want to get sued and therefore have adopted a VERY strict policy of zero-tolerance on stream requests to cover their butts. The moderators DO enforce this policy, and they patrol my RBR threads like sharks so DON'T think they won't catch you.

Oh, and...

If you're dumb enough to discuss streams in any way (again, even seemingly innocent discussion such as asking for a "legal" one) and they see your post and delete it/ban you (it WILL happen, believe me) - DO NOT HARASS ME VIA PM FOR "SNITCHING" YOU OUT. That has nothing to do with me. The moderators patrol the threads, and see the offending posts for themselves without anybody having to snitch. Don't blame me that you did something against the site's rules and got caught/banned. I personally don't give a flying fuck what anyone does and am not here to 'snitch' and have neither the time nor motive to get involved with crap like that while doing my RBR reports. The moderators are doing what they're supposed to be doing and the issue is between you and them if you are breaking rules. Just please don't clutter up my threads with posts that are going to get deleted and muck up each page. It's unseemly and disrupts everyone else's enjoyment.

Thank you.

PS. My only other rule in these threads is that, as a matter of courtesy, you refrain from posting spoilers if you are aware of undercard results that most people are going to see televised on delay. Also, if there are two events going on at once keep all discussion of the other card in its own thread, and don't cross-contaminate with spoilers between the two. Thanks.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

For once this is going to work out alright timewise and there won't be any clashes.


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, and here's the undercard if you're bored: toprank.com/videos

Miguel Vazquez is on against a journeyman, nothing else of note.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Was looking to start this there now actually. Anyone worth watching on the Adamek/Chambers card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxNation starts at 2am :good

Undercard in Texas is awful, but I do always enjoy watching Miguel Vazquez in action.


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

dkos said:


> BoxNation starts at 2am :good
> 
> Undercard in Texas is awful, but I do always enjoy watching Miguel Vazquez in action.


Cheers :good

More time for Buncey to moan about the terrible undercard.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone else watching setanta where John Rawling is commentating on Louis vs Conn as if its happening now?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Was looking to start this there now actually. *Anyone worth watching on the Adamek/Chambers card.*


Jennings is a future Champ. :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Why do these commentators pretend these NABA/USBA shit is actually worth something? Ignore the crap and maybe it'll go away.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight's fights now.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Morning all. War Jennings!

Really rate him. Only had a dozen am fights & he still works full time!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what Jennings has got.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't seen him but wasn't he supposed to be an easy win for the heavyweight I'm not even going to attempt to spell.


----------



## bris (Jun 11, 2012)

Liakovich?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, Liakhovich (I'm sure that's spelt wrong!). He's been unearthed by this NBC series, came in at short notice to fight on the undercard of the first show and just went on from there.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, Liakhovich (I'm sure that's spelt wrong!). He's been unearthed by this NBC series, came in at short notice to fight on the undercard of the first show and just went on from there.


He fought a prospect called Byarm (his dad fought Holy) on 6 days notice


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> He fought a prospect called Byarm (his dad fought Holy) on 6 days notice


:good

Taking on beating Liakhovich with less than 15 fights is pretty decent.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Hoping for more activity from Jennings next round.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Refreshing to see a Heavy in shape.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jennings is stepping in and trying to let his left hook go but he's not shortening it, and with his reach it keeps flying well behind Collins' head.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Jennings, stop this mofucka!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: is Chris Mannix a mute?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!! :ibutt 

:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Jennings


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't be the only one getting this major fuck up on the TV.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR JENNINGS!!! :ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely combo, when he lets his hands go he looks class.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Fecking ads came on too early for my liking.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Lovely combo, when he lets his hands go he looks class.


Surprising for a man with mental 84" reach. :smoke


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice combo again at the end. Looks good for being a pro for two years


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Go Daddy girl is hawt. :yep


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Collins getting rammed by that snapping jab. :bbb


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

NBC commentators are so snooze-worthy.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kalasinn said:


> Surprising for a man with mental 84" reach. :smoke


Throws a nice uppercut on the inside as well :bbb


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Throws a nice uppercut on the inside as well :bbb


Aye. :good

On another note, Collins should be warned for using illegal arm-locks up close.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Fathers day shout outs. Happy fathers day dad :good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Complete shut out, Collins can take a shot.

I'd give Jennings a 6.5/10 for that performance. Still has a very patchy workrate, he coasts for the 1st 2min of the round & starts slowly.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Complete shut out, Collins can take a shot.
> 
> I'd give Jennings a 6.5/10 for that performance. Still has a very patchy workrate, he coasts for the 1st 2min of the round & starts slowly.


Good post. :good

When is Chambers-Adamek? Why are NBC replaying Pac-Bradley robbery?!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kalasinn said:


> Good post. :good
> 
> When is Chambers-Adamek? Why are NBC replaying Pac-Bradley robbery?!


Fuck knows?

I'm off to troll the Poles on ESB to kill some time


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Fuck knows?
> 
> I'm off to troll the Poles on ESB to kill some time


:lol: Happy trolling mate. :good


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

8 round nobody fight before Chambers-Adamek? :fire


I pray to god this shit ends fucking early. :ughh


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Joe pasquale is a boxing judge now.... Has to be a better judge than he is a comedian.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

wonder will buncey mention us


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Has the boxnation card been any good Doug?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The most anticipated Fight Night but so far it's been by far their worse show.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

actually ok...vasquez v atta just finishing...entertaining i thought


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Seen this davis kid before & was impressed. His opponent isnt up to much but its an interesting clash of styles.

Really long round there :huh


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If only Vazquez had more punching power... 

Still, great little fighter; one of the most underrated in boxing.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

6 minute round lol


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

check hook mention i'm hoping...via an ex-irish boxer called sean mannion...i'm hoping anyway


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> actually ok...vasquez v atta just finishing...entertaining i thought


Caught the last round looked like it had some decent action Can't wait to get the cambers fight on and hopefully once the final Bell goes Lee will be starting


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> 6 minute round lol


:rofl


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Caught the last round looked like it had some decent action Can't wait to get the cambers fight on and hopefully once the final Bell goes Lee will be starting


Kally cunting bastard hopes so. :fire


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Kalasinn said:


> Kally cunting bastard hopes so. :fire


Looking like Lee might be on first...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bit of a low turn out tonight lads.. This has more of a FNFs feel to it! 

Everyone go to bed in disgust at the Quigg Munroe fight??


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

got the mention


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Looking like Lee might be on first...


Before Fast Eddie?! :|


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> got the mention


Cool. What did he say??


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> got the mention


:happy Buncey is a pure legend!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Kalasinn said:


> Before Fast Eddie?! :|


No bunce talking madness he said they were getting the ring walks soon but there's a 4 rounder on now.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> No bunce talking madness he said they were getting the ring walks soon but there's a 4 rounder on now.


:good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Cool. What did he say??


he was picking an irish football team made up of irish boxers....so i sent a tweet in from "mr.gilfoid from checkhookboxing.com" picking that big famous irish boxer nikolai valuev as goalkeeper......buncey read it out.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> he was picking an irish football team made up of irish boxers....so i sent a tweet in from "mr.gilfoid from checkhookboxing.com" picking that big famous irish boxer nikolai valuev as goalkeeper......buncey read it out.


:rofl For real? That's mint.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> he was picking an irish football team made up of irish boxers....so i sent a tweet in from "mr.gilfoid from checkhookboxing.com" picking that big famous irish boxer nikolai valuev as goalkeeper......buncey read it out.


I doubt that's true doug but it sure is funny:rofl


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

not as many punters in tonight as this time last week


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Chambers and Adamek ring walks happening. Think the undercards might of killed a few people off.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Chambers and Adamek ring walks happening. Think the undercards might of killed a few people off.


Fuck.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy now. :yep


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

buncey said he has been checking out checkhookboxing tonight 
he said its the only site he's been watching tonight...apart from his twitter feed


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Adamek's ring walk, what a spaz

War Chambers


----------



## tony mush (Jun 1, 2012)

It on yet


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

not yet mush....you hammered son ??


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR EDDIE!!! :ibutt


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Did Chavez have grief with urine testing? Watching the NBC card right now.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Did Chavez have grief with urine testing? Watching the NBC card right now.


Not heard about that knew his team were complaining about Lee's asking for the gloves to be weighed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie looks sharp early :happy


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Defence and head movement making Adamek look really bad. Chambers round


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Fast Eddie lookin' slick & slippery! :bluesuit


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

good fight warming up nicely. Chambers footwork is a lot better than usual


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Eddie needs to throw more, or get robbed by Adamek's hometown judges.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Make him miss, make him pay! Come on Eddie! :ibutt


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus this is good timing!! Come on andy :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Adamek getting schooled but FFS eddie stop coasting. Win the rounds more decisively or they'll rob you


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Eddie those more of those nice rights. :bbb


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent round for lee 10-9


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fook....round one to lee...looked great he did


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently Eddie has injured his left arm. He'll have to kick his ass one handed


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have premier so I can't catch the hw fight but chavez v lee is looking pretty good atm.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> :lol: at Adamek getting schooled but FFS eddie stop coasting. Win the rounds more decisively or they'll rob you


My thoughts exactly, Adamek's hometown judges are probably scoring every round for their hero. :-(


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

20-18 lee. Landed a cracker of a shot there. Chavez came back a bit towards the end of the round but a lee round for me


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> buncey said he has been checking out checkhookboxing tonight
> he said its the only site he's been watching tonight...apart from his twitter feed


:happy

Love Buncey. Make sure you can get word to him that the owner says a big thanks for his words - great that 2 weeks later he is still happy to back this place.

But I'm a happy man right now. Very happy. Great work by everyone involved, admins, mods, posters - this place is growing, will continue to grow and will evolve into something great.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

4-2 Chambers

He cant use his left hand, is getting a bit predictable & being outworked


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Injured Eddie very tentative & coasting more than ever! :-(


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Chavez round. 29-28 lee for me. Lee won't see this out if chavez keeps landing like that to the body


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck is andy getting in a brawl for?? This won't go another round if the next round starts like that one finished


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Proper fight this, two brave fellas.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy?? :-(


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

5-3 Chambers but I can sense a robbery


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Fell asleep for last half of that round! ops


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

what a round


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chambers can outbox Adamek with one hand :yep


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I've lost count of what my score is think I've chavez up by 2 thru 6 :huh


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Another chavez round. Lee finding it hard to box at range


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Commentator isn't half biased anyway


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice round for Eddie, I hope he's as good in the 11th & 12th. :bbb


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

All over. Good stoppage lee was taking a beating


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

JCC Jr :happy

Lee was taking a beating there.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

chavez has grown in body and ability every time i see him...he improves all the time.....man's a beast


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Chambers need to take the 12th big, or get robbed!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

This fight makes Martinez v Chavez interesting!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee, Macklin, Barker and Murray - let's get some domestic stuff going.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Chambers gonna get robbed? Lost the last 2 for me


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Eddie! Please please please! Don't be cunts hometown judges.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

7-5 Chambers but they will give everything to Adamek

Massive EVT win for Eddie, he won that fight with only 1 arm. :lol: at the punchstats


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Eddie looks in good shape - fair play


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> 7-5 Chambers but they will give everything to Adamek
> 
> Massive EVT win for Eddie, he won that fight with only 1 arm. :lol: at the punchstats


I agree. :good


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

116-112x2
119-109

Adamek

Wow


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> 7-5 Chambers but they will give everything to Adamek
> 
> Massive EVT win for Eddie, he won that fight with only 1 arm. :lol: at the punchstats


I agree. :good


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

SHIT SUPER BIASED ADAMEK-FANBOY JUDGES!!! :fire:fire:fire

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

119-109 :think

Only saw the last two but those judges were obviously impressed by workrate and couldn't work out that most of Adamek's shots were blocked.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> 116-112x2
> 119-109
> 
> Adamek
> ...


All of those scorecards were ridiculously biased hometown scoring, the 119-109 judge should be sent to the firing squad. :-(


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

right...to bed.......night ladies :hi:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I am so sick of this consistent ridiculous judging. I know it's a subjective job, I appreciate that, but at least try to not appear either corrupt or incompetent.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Adamek was throwing more punches against his one-armed injured opponent, but almost all were missing, being blocked or sometimes barely landing as skimming strokes. :-(


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> I am so sick of this consistent ridiculous judging. I know it's a subjective job, I appreciate that, but at least try to not appear either corrupt or incompetent.


These judges now just don't give a shit, as long as they get a nice backhander bribe, they'll score in the maddest, most biased way possible with blatant corruption. :-(

Disgusting.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Once again Compubox > Judges lol

Chavez Jr v Lee was a cracker. All credit to Lee but Chavez Jr is just a punch eating machine


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

This 'loss' will set him back massively.

The only way forward for Eddie is to drop to CW, pick up a strap, hell he could unify at least down there and come back up as a former CW champion.

He'd get good money in Germany. He'd embarrass Huck IMO


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

How about Chambers-Jennings?


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Kalasinn said:


> Adamek was throwing more punches against his one-armed injured opponent, but almost all were missing, being blocked or sometimes barely landing as skimming strokes. :-(


Sounds like Chisora against Helenius


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

How did Lee-Chavez go?


----------



## IntentionalButt (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll have to watch Abril vs. Rios again, but this *might* have edged out in front as the most horrendous robbery of 2012.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

IntentionalButt said:


> I'll have to watch Abril vs. Rios again, but this *might* have edged out in front as the most horrendous robbery of 2012.


It was really that bad?! Missed the first ten rounds but by all accounts 119-109 is ludicrous.


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Just some quick thoughts on the fights. Adamek-Chambers was a good fight. Chambers looked incredible, it's unfortunate though, that he hurt his left arm. If he didn't, he definitely would have won, I believe. As it was, he let a few rounds get away and that cost him...well, not that 119-109 scorecard :lol: but that's a different story. :lol: It was quite cool to see Chambers switching to southpaw to throw the jab, and then switch back and land a flush power shot. If only he let them go a bit more. There were lulls in the action where Adamek would just work, and throw....and I guess the judges like that and gave him the rounds....but again, that 119-109 judge...:lol: 

Is that it? Huh, I felt like I wanted to say more, but I guess that's about it. :think

Chavez is big...Lee broke down....yeah, I guess that's about it. (insert that shrug icon)


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Still can't believe that Adamek result complete joke. Chambers looked at his best even with one arm. His defence was brilliant great head movement and upper body movement even his foot work was good. Made Adamek fight to his strengths and made him look like nothing throughout. If he had kept his work rate up he could of had a clean sweep of the rounds. 

Lee just couldn't keep the distance he started well but after a while he started pulling straight back rather than going off at angles which he was doing really well at times. Think the body shots got him. Chavez looked impressive getting bigger and stronger any time I see him and always seems to be adding to his game. Was hoping Lee would land a big straight right or a right hook when he was asking Lee for it though. Hoping for a Nate Campbell 2


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kind of glad I fell asleep on this now.

Chavez/Lee was a cracker*. But you knew once Andy Lee started trading with Chavez that it wasn't gonna last much longer than half way. JCC Jr really impressed me though. Chavez/Martinez should be a belter. Great fight.

Chambers/Adamek was a joke that wasn't even funny. One-armed Eddie just completely outboxed Tomasz, landed all the clean punches and won nearly all the rounds (I had it 117-111). I agree that the judge responsible for the 119-109 card should be put in front of a firing squad.




*Fuck you ESB


----------



## IntentionalButt (Jun 8, 2012)

Lilo said:


> It was really that bad?! Missed the first ten rounds but by all accounts 119-109 is ludicrous.


Yeah, considering it should have been 119-109 the *other* way...

It was Calzaghe-Lacy...if Joe had only used his left hand for eleven rounds and still schooled Lacy as badly.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

IntentionalButt said:


> Yeah, considering it should have been 119-109 the *other* way...
> 
> It was Calzaghe-Lacy...if Joe had only used his left hand for eleven rounds and still schooled Lacy as badly.


:deal


----------

